# GTO Up on Blocks



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Been a while since I've posted here. Well, here's the story:

Sunday morning I'm leaving my girlfriend's house with her to go to church. I open the door, and there is my Goat up on cement blocks with no wheels, in the driveway of all things! This is a fairly decent neighborhood, too. I was dumbfounded to say the least. I had the stock 17" wheels on. So, I called the cops, yada yada, insurance, yada yada. 

I was asking myself, why such desperation to steal stock wheels? Well, turns out that the OEM wheels are a commodity at $534.72 a piece! So, be careful with your wheels, guys, and buy lugnut locks if you don't have them, I didn't. 

Anyway, turns out it's a blessing in disguise, because I have really wanted some aftermarket wheels. So I ordered TSW Thruxtons, 19" staggered, with Kumho Ecsta SPT's, should get them in a few days. Can't wait to get them on! Pics will follow soon.

Attached are a few pics of my nekkid car, enjoy.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i must say that sucks. make sure you get some wheel locks for you aftermarket wheels or else your "friends" will come back and take them...unless you didn't really like those. crooks after stock wheels...what will they think of next?


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Are you kidding me? That sucks. Those Thruxtons are the best looking wheels IMO.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, at least you're turning lemons in lemonade, so to speak. Is there any other damage to your car? What are those black smudges on the sides above each wheel well? And it looks like they might have broken the driver's side front bumper skin clip -- because the gap right below the headlight is huge.

Good luck with the new wheels -- and be sure to post pics once they're on.


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Well, at least you're turning lemons in lemonade, so to speak. Is there any other damage to your car? What are those black smudges on the sides above each wheel well? And it looks like they might have broken the driver's side front bumper skin clip -- because the gap right below the headlight is huge.
> 
> Good luck with the new wheels -- and be sure to post pics once they're on.


Yeah, that's where the cops dusted for prints. They wore gloves, no prints. Yeah, there was a ding on left rear fender, and the front bumper will be fixed also. No other damage, and they didn't break into my car, thank God.:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Oh that sux.... Sorry to see that.... 

Make sure you check out the underside of the rockers. The blocks are sure to have scuffed up paint and possible cracks. After you get new wheels keep a look out so they don't hit you again. *


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Man, that sucks! Lucky they didn't have a tow truck to haul the whole car away. Hmm, LS1 engine, leather interior.....

Years ago, when I had recently bought my 1990 IROC-Z, I had it parked in my dad's driveway. Late that night he heard a diesel engine so looked out the front room window and saw a tow truck backing up to the rear of my IROC-Z. He flashed his flashlight at the drivers' window and yelled "HEY!" in a loud voice. The truck burned rubber out of there. Cops said they'd consistently drive by my dad's house in the future. Luckily, I still have the car after 17 years of ownership.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

It's pretty unusual for theives to just take wheels anymore. They usually take the whole car, which is faster and safer for them, then strip it for all it's worth. Stealing the cursed 17's may be a blessing however. Maybe you have some friends playing a joke on you and won't fess up after denting the fender? Sucks either way but it's good to see you aren't ready to kill over this. Take better precautions to protect your new rollers and hope the rest of us learn from this.


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

WOW that bites! I can't imagine why they would want stock wheels. Maybe for the tires? It can't be that hard to find a non-gto w/ goat wheels on it.


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

squrtdog50 said:


> WOW that bites! I can't imagine why they would want stock wheels. Maybe for the tires? It can't be that hard to find a non-gto w/ goat wheels on it.


Well, I couldn't understand it either, until I called the local Pontiac dealer and was told that my stock wheels are worth $534.72 a piece. Refurbished ones 
go on average for about 200. So there you go.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Dealer parts are sometimes marked up as high as 300%. To order new ones through them may be that high.*


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

did your insurance help pay for your new wheels... if so how much did u get?


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Dealer parts are sometimes marked up as high as 300%. To order new ones through them may be that high.*


I'm wondering where you came up with that figure of 300%? I have been in the business for 25 years with GM Parts and you are way way high. It amazes me how these statements are thrown about, but are hardly ever accurate. Its funny too how so many people will do everything but put there mother on the street to keep from buying something from the local dealer, and then scream when that same dealer charges them full list.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Partsguru1 said:


> I'm wondering where you came up with that figure of 300%? I have been in the business for 25 years with GM Parts and you are way way high. It amazes me how these statements are thrown about, but are hardly ever accurate. Its funny too how so many people will do everything but put there mother on the street to keep from buying something from the local dealer, and then scream when that same dealer charges them full list.


*It comes from 32 years of buying parts and getting prices from dealers and going to parts houses. Don't take it so personal. I have SEEN 300% mark ups on SOME dealer parts in 30 plus years of buying them.

I will give you just one example... My 1988 Toyota 4Runner. Rear wiper blade..... Dealer wanted OVER 6.00 closer to 7.00 actually for it..... I got one for 2.00 the first time. Mark up was over 300% I rounded down. I could site you MANY examples over the years. 

I needed 4 tires for my Dodge Ram... Went to my Pontiac Dealer who deals in the Coopers I wanted.... Installed about 720....Went to a tire place that had the exact tire... 500.00. Not 300% but high enough NOT to buy from the dealer. Have prices over the years from dealer parts come down to be more inline with competitors? Perhaps but many parts are still WELL ABOVE parts found elsewhere. ..... My statement about some parts being as high as 300% IS ACCURATE. *


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

DRFT_GTO said:


> did your insurance help pay for your new wheels... if so how much did u get?


Oh, yeah, they hooked me up. Enough to get me a nice set of wheels/tires, and pay for about half of my new suspension parts/installation. Reason I got so much is that there was minor body damage done, which I have put on the backburner for some performance upgrades. See my post I put in the suspension area today.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Partsguru1 said:


> I'm wondering where you came up with that figure of 300%? I have been in the business for 25 years with GM Parts and you are way way high. It amazes me how these statements are thrown about, but are hardly ever accurate. Its funny too how so many people will do everything but put there mother on the street to keep from buying something from the local dealer, and then scream when that same dealer charges them full list.


 sorry for the threadjack but the bolts that hold the brake caliper to the steering knuckle deem a 300% markup. there's no way on earth you can convince me it costs 35 dollars to make 1. after they "adjusted" things i did get them for 15 bucks a piece...these bolts were for my 78 chevy nova.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

YeloTXGoat38 said:


> Oh, yeah, they hooked me up. Enough to get me a nice set of wheels/tires, and pay for about half of my new suspension parts/installation. Reason I got so much is that there was minor body damage done, which I have put on the backburner for some performance upgrades. See my post I put in the suspension area today.


how much did they give you for the rims?


----------

